

Apple deletes your OLD SMS messages with new bugfix - hussfelt
http://www.theverge.com/2012/9/20/3361912/ios-6-sms-spoofing-bug-fixed

======
hussfelt
ADDITION TO ARTICLE: If you in your history have SMS messages from what now is
classified as an "untrusted source", as soon as you click on them they will
disappear!

I have tested it myself, and several big services in Sweden seems affected.

SJ (Swedish Trailway's) are affected amongst others.

~~~
hussfelt
More info: [http://www.avforums.com/forums/iphone/1681103-certain-sms-
be...](http://www.avforums.com/forums/iphone/1681103-certain-sms-being-
deleted-after-update-ios-6-a.html)

